# Volunteers to live 'upside down'



## Allegra (Jun 2, 2007)

Any volunteers? 

BBC NEWS | UK | England | Manchester | Volunteers to live 'upside down'

*"A visual artist wants volunteers to turn their world upside down.* 

Carsten Holler is looking for a group of people to wear special goggles, which makes everything appear inverted, for eight days. 
The volunteers will live together in Manchester and record their experiences before appearing on stage at the city's International Festival. The group's vision will remain upside down, even after the goggles are removed, for a short period."


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jun 2, 2007)

Good grief,horrifying!


----------



## mosaix (Jun 2, 2007)

Any Australian should do the trick - they come from an entire country that lives upside down.


----------



## Allegra (Jun 2, 2007)

Rosy, did you hear that?


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 2, 2007)

Nevermind, I didn't pay attention. Its goggles that make everything upside down. That just wierd. And still, I think that would be relatively unhealthy. Especially if you are a guy and you go pee and then you miss and hit your own face. EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 3, 2007)

Oooeer! I might voluenteer for that, if only it didn't say that your vision would stay like that afterwards until your brain corrected it!


----------



## Allegra (Jun 3, 2007)

Unless you want to see Europe from a brand new angle this summer.


----------



## thecommabandit (Jun 26, 2007)

I remember they supposedly did something like that on Brainiac, they had a guy wear the goggles and after a few days his brain had adapted to it and he could do everything he normally could. Then they took them off and he walked into stuff. Good times.


----------

